# [Video] Expert F2L (Russian) by Viktor Danilov



## Wik (Aug 7, 2013)

I welcome all! I shoot my Expert F2L series! I'm from Belarus and speak Russian, but I hope the automatic translator will translate at least on the average level. But it is possible to understand and I just show you my best algs. We can subscribe to my channel - http://www.youtube.com/user/WikSlayer . I will continue to let out video. I hope my work will be useful!

Link to the website with *ALGS* is below. Also, you can generate *PDF files with algs* for you on this website!

http://algs.expertcuber.by/

Link to the website (*F2L Trainer*) - http://expertcuber.by

Intro - youtu.be/ydh5Cnn_yy8

*Click on Image for going to Youtube - Whole F2L has been DONE! - 20/20 parts!*


Part 1 (Downside plank)Part 2 (Upside plank)Part 3 (Horizontal plait)Part 4 (Vertical plait)


​


​


​


​Part 5 (Curved watcher)Part 6 (Straight watcher)Part 7 (Ready pair)Part 8 (Tower)


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ Part 9 (Dreamer)Part 10 (Sleeper)Part 11 (Far turn)Part 12 (Near turn)


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ Part 13 (Three-move case)Part 14 (Pseudo-three move case)Part 15 (Close spot)Part 16 (Far spot)


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ Part 17 (L-shape)Part 18 (Hockey stick)Part 19 (Broken hockey stick)Part 20 (Stuck pairs)
 

​


​


​


​

Facebook group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/154019384799831/

My email - [email protected]


----------



## 69 (Aug 7, 2013)

spasiba , eta pamagala minea


----------



## McBeef (Aug 7, 2013)

ya vsegda lyublu uvedet russkie na etom spasibo


----------



## sk8erman41 (Aug 7, 2013)

This video is awesome! If someone wanted to make an english version it would be most helpful (or link a similar video in english)


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 7, 2013)

I agree, this is awesome stuff. I really want an English version of this!


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Viktor, the tutorial is great. I left a comment about alg lists, but I noticed the 3rd video in the series (О группе - is this 'group'?, my transliteration is very rusty!) that you already have the algs in an accessible format. Is this a closed group, or is it something that everyone can access? I'd love to have them as a list, as looking for a case in a series of videos is not practical.

Many thanks again, the google translate beta works fine, by the way.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh. My. Gosh. This is amazing! :O


----------



## Wik (Aug 8, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Hi Viktor, the tutorial is great. I left a comment about alg lists, but I noticed the 3rd video in the series (О группе - is this 'group'?, my transliteration is very rusty!) that you already have the algs in an accessible format. Is this a closed group, or is it something that everyone can access? I'd love to have them as a list, as looking for a case in a series of videos is not practical.
> 
> Many thanks again, the google translate beta works fine, by the way.



Thanks! All algorithms are in group. But there to get, it is necessary to be registered on a site http://vk.com, and then to enter this group. In other electronic kind I did not do the list of algorithms. Can be I will make later.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 8, 2013)

I see F2L in a new way now.


----------



## PedroSabioni (Aug 8, 2013)

Amazing! I'm excited to practice this!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Very very nice videos!
Looking forward to future videos!!!


----------



## Wik (Aug 8, 2013)

Guys! Especially for you I created a group on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/groups/154019384799831/ add to it. Soon I will put the file there with the algorithms of the first video.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 8, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 8, 2013)

He has just uploaded it on facebook guys.


----------



## stoic (Aug 8, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> He has just uploaded it on facebook guys.



I'm not on Facebook. Is it possible some of it could be uploaded here?

Edit: received via pm with thanks


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 8, 2013)

ellwd said:


> I'm not on Facebook. Is it possible some of it could be uploaded here?
> 
> Edit: received via pm with thanks



Could I have a copy too please? Not on FB either.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 8, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Could I have a copy too please? Not on FB either.



Check your PMs. Btw, when you don't have FB, that's when you are very old...


----------



## Magellanic (Aug 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Check your PMs. Btw, when you don't have FB, that's when you are very old...



Could you send it to me as well? I don't have Facebook either.


----------



## Wik (Aug 8, 2013)

Who is not registered on Facebook, write me the private message with instructions of yours email.


----------



## szalejot (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh.. to bad I do not know Russian. Are there any chances to translate this to English?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 9, 2013)

szalejot said:


> Oh.. to bad I do not know Russian. Are there any chances to translate this to English?


Youtube is your friend. After clicking a video you can click captions -> Translate Captions


----------



## szalejot (Aug 9, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Youtube is your friend. After clicking a video you can click captions -> Translate Captions



And can this translated captions be used? Usually automatic translate males crap that cannot be understand.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 9, 2013)

szalejot said:


> And can this translated captions be used? Usually automatic translate males crap that cannot be understand.


Why not try it yourself and see.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 9, 2013)

szalejot said:


> And can this translated captions be used? Usually automatic translate males crap that cannot be understand.


I used it for the introduction video and I could understand almost everything. A few words were strange, but except for that I could follow everything


----------



## windhero (Aug 9, 2013)

That is some crazy stuff. Well done! I guess this is as good as algorithmic F2L gets!

Next step is for someone to properly translate the subtitles and perhaps even read the script in english so you can just make an easy english copy of the video with a different audio stream.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 13, 2013)

Viktor, I want to thank you for this topic. I have printed out the word document with the 32 cases. I have been practicing every evening for about 15 - 30 minutes to repeat certain cases that I find really cool. And today... out of the blue I had a solve with this finish:

Set up cube with R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' 

Without thinking I did R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 R'... AWESOME!!


----------



## Wik (Aug 13, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Viktor, I want to thank you for this topic. I have printed out the word document with the 32 cases. I have been practicing every evening for about 15 - 30 minutes to repeat certain cases that I find really cool. And today... out of the blue I had a solve with this finish:
> 
> Set up cube with R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U'
> 
> Without thinking I did R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 R'... AWESOME!!



Please! In the future videos I hope I will not cease to surprise you with good algorithms!


----------



## Wik (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello everyone! I hasten to please, the second part is ready - http://youtu.be/Utg16BPzXs4. File with the algorithms in the group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/154019384799831/. Write, if you liked the video?


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 17, 2013)

More awesome stuff! I solve this case the naive way by turning the corner over the top, but I hate it when the edge is good and there's no empty slot to turn the corner over without rotation! So thanks for this. It was great fun studying the last case and I look forward to spending time on this one.


----------



## iFaiLLL (Sep 17, 2013)

Really nice algorithms! I definitly need to work them out. 
But could you make a video with some common cases which are possible to solve with some fast shortcuts (using empty slots for example)


----------



## csfield (Sep 19, 2013)

This is the best (cubing) thing I've seen in a while. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2013)

Viktor, these are highly appreciated!
I'm only bothering to pay attention to the cases where the edges are bad (require F/B moves) for now, but tons of those cases are great now!


----------



## Joël (Sep 23, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Viktor, I want to thank you for this topic. I have printed out the word document with the 32 cases. I have been practicing every evening for about 15 - 30 minutes to repeat certain cases that I find really cool. And today... out of the blue I had a solve with this finish:
> 
> Set up cube with R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U'
> 
> Without thinking I did R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 R'... AWESOME!!



That's a cool alg indeed! I actually just found an alternative for this one today. For those who like to do a couple of D moves during F2L:  R U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R. 

I hope someone likes it


----------



## Anthony (Sep 23, 2013)

Joël said:


> That's a cool alg indeed! I actually just found an alternative for this one today. For those who like to do a couple of D moves during F2L:  R U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R.
> 
> I hope someone likes it




I don't know which is cooler: R U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R or the fact that Joel van Noort is still discovering algs in 2013.


----------



## Joël (Sep 23, 2013)

Anthony said:


> I don't know which is cooler: R U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R or the fact that Joel van Noort is still discovering algs in 2013.



Yeah, still alive and kicking, baby!

Here's another nice one I found recently:

R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R'

A bit long, but it flows.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2013)

Joël said:


> Yeah, still alive and kicking, baby!
> 
> Here's another nice one I found recently:
> 
> ...


"but does it flow" should be a cubing meme


----------



## Wik (Nov 18, 2013)

Part 3 - Horizontal plait - http://youtu.be/QUtHT_kyj6M. Enjoy!


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 18, 2013)

Very helpful !
PS: What's the cube in video ?


----------



## Wik (Nov 18, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Very helpful !
> PS: What's the cube in video ?



DaYan 3v2.


----------



## Wik (Jan 29, 2014)

Part 4 - Vertical plait - http://youtu.be/xH89RCaC9B0. Enjoy!


----------



## Florin (Jan 29, 2014)

These tutorials seem to be very interesting, I've submitted an request to join Facebook group, to see the algorithms better.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 29, 2014)

Wik said:


> Part 4 - Vertical plait - http://youtu.be/xH89RCaC9B0. Enjoy!



Pure magic!


----------



## Chree (Jan 29, 2014)

As someone who loves learning new algs way too much, like... so much that it's a detriment to my progress... I love this series.

As someone who should stop learning new algs and get better at what he already knows... I curse this series.


----------



## Wik (Jan 29, 2014)

Chree said:


> As someone who loves learning new algs way too much, like... so much that it's a detriment to my progress... I love this series.
> 
> As someone who should stop learning new algs and get better at what he already knows... I curse this series.


----------



## Chree (Jan 29, 2014)

Wik said:


>



That said... R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' is my new guilty pleasure.


----------



## Wik (Feb 10, 2014)

Part 5 - Curved watcher - http://youtu.be/4-RrO4HS6zc. Enjoy!


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 10, 2014)

Wik said:


> Part 5 - Curved watcher - http://youtu.be/4-RrO4HS6zc. Enjoy!



Great!!


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 10, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Great!!


Yeah this is great stuff. I'm really enjoying this series. I don't use all these, or even learn them as algs, but they are great to study to learn more about how the pieces move during F2L, and I've learned some neat little tricks. Thanks Viktor!


----------



## Machine (Feb 10, 2014)

I always thought my ability to speak/understand russian was useless. But for this once i am realy happy i understand russian lol  
amazing tutorials


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 12, 2014)

Machine said:


> I always thought my ability to speak/understand russian was useless. But for this once i am realy happy i understand russian lol
> amazing tutorials



Same here. Much easier to understand. can't wait until he does the corner in place oriented and edge in U. Because I have a tough time with those.


----------



## Wik (Feb 15, 2014)

I sent files to you, UB.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 6, 2014)

UB said:


> Hello All,
> I will be making a English translation of this video series.
> So stay tuned for that.
> And I will give proper credits to Victor, so Sir Victor, Can I make a video of this in English ?



If you speak Russian, I'd say do it. Victor is a super nice dude; emailed him before in regards to these F2Ls. Guarantee he'd be down for you making an English version.


----------



## Wik (Mar 6, 2014)

UB said:


> Hello All,
> I will be making a English translation of this video series.
> So stay tuned for that.
> And I will give proper credits to Victor, so Sir Victor, Can I make a video of this in English ?


No. I do not allow it to do. I do not tell, namely I show algorithms, and the translation into English is not important. Your video will be true plagiarism then. And I do not want it.


----------



## Wik (Mar 6, 2014)

UB said:


> But I have already started and have made 2 videos ??
> You still wont allow me ?
> I have given proper credits, Link to your video and link to your channel and even in-video I have said so.
> You still wont allow me now ?


No. Before starting doing, it was necessary to contact me. I do not see sense that you do. I do not tell anything very important (!), I only show algorithms. Therefore video does not need the translation.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 6, 2014)

Any reason for this? I don't understand why you wouldn't want this made if he is crediting you directly in the video and in the descriptions. As an english speaker I would prefer to watch in english. If it was completely true that what you are saying in the video makes no difference, then why speak at all in YOUR videos? Not sure why you would be against this. If the purpose of creating the videos is to spread your knowledge to the community, how could making english versions of the videos be a bad thing?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 6, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> how could making english versions of the videos be a bad thing?



I agree. UB, you could make your own video's just by showing your own versions. There is no plagiarism in just showing F2L cases. What is the problem Viktor? Surely you have put in major amount of work, but he is stating that he is crediting you directly.


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 6, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Any reason for this? I don't understand why you wouldn't want this made if he is crediting you directly in the video and in the descriptions. As an english speaker I would prefer to watch in english. If it was completely true that what you are saying in the video makes no difference, then why speak at all in YOUR videos? Not sure why you would be against this. If the purpose of creating the videos is to spread your knowledge to the community, how could making english versions of the videos be a bad thing?



Bcoz watches and likes and youtube partner program


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 6, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> Bcoz watches and likes and youtube partner program


If he is concerned about that, then he should just send the translations to Viktor to upload on his own channel.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry for encouraging UB to make an English version, Viktor. I didn't see any problems with it.

As yor AlexMaass's comment, it seems like a good idea to upload an English versions on Viktor's Youtube channel directly. Gives him all the views and likes.


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 7, 2014)

UB said:


> Just selfish desires I guess. Wants people to see him speak an alien language and understand everything and his is the only almighty... No offense



I was going to shut up but this is just unbelievable. You can't just say things like that and add "No offense" in the end like it somehow makes it all good. There's nothing wrong with him wanting all the videos to be in his channel. He has worked hard on them and having you grab some of his hard earned views is just wrong. No means no, please quit it.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 7, 2014)

As a note before I add my thoughts, I'd just like to say that I've been a subscriber to Viktor's channel since the first video, and a member of the Facebook group. I think Viktor deserves a great deal of credit for his work. I would, however, like to see the videos in English. That's just personal preference - my Russian is terrible! Anyway...



Wik said:


> Before starting doing, it was necessary to contact me


Correct. UB, despite whatever your intentions were, you should have contacted Viktor before starting.



Wik said:


> video does not need the translation.


I disagree. The majority of the cubing community speak English, even if it's not their first language. Despite the fact that there is very little speaking in it, the video would benefit from translation. You forget that things like 'this is the mirror of the previous case' and from this position you execute the same but with a U' at the start aren't so obvious just from looking at the written algs as if someone points it out to you.

I DO agree that UB remaking the videos would be plagiarism, despite crediting you in the comments and video. The reason? How about an example?

Let's take the novels of Alexander Dumas. I use Dumas, as I know he's popular both in Russia, France, the UK and North America. His works have been translated into over 100 languages. But the important thing is that they remain HIS works. Let's say I translated 'Three Musketeers' into English. I wouldn't publish it as 'Three Musketeers' by Pip, and put a note inside the cover saying 'Thanks to Alex Dumas'. I'd publish it as 'Three Musketeers' by Alexander Dumas, and in a small note inside the cover it would say 'Translation by Pip'. 

Put simply - the translator should never become the author. If all you're doing is translating someone else's work, you should publish it under their name, i.e. on their YouTube channel. 

If Viktor was willing for UB to post his videos on Viktor's channel, perhaps this would be a reasonable compromise. UB could use the videos to advertise his new channel and, if people like his video style, they will watch his other videos. Viktor will retain credit for all of the work he's done with these F2L cases. 



UB said:


> Just selfish desires I guess. Wants people to see him speak an alien language and understand everything and his is the only almighty... No offense


Completely agree with another poster. You can't call someone selfish and imply that they have an overblown ego, then put "No offense". This is very offensive, especially to someone whose videos you're ripping off!



UB said:


> I will be making my own video but the algs will be his. Some cases might have different algs, but 80% would be his.


So, in other words, you won't be making your own videos. You'll be translating his.



UB said:


> he spoke russian, and was not understandable


Perfectly understandable to Russian speakers. 



UB said:


> so I thought that for the majority english viewers, i would make a english version and everyone is happy.


As I've already said, I approve of this idea. I DO think that the videos require translation. 



UB said:


> I had credited him in-video, if someone did not read the description... there is no plagiarism as I am remaking the whole video in English, so I might say something important about some case, which is extra....


This IS plagiarism. Although you're crediting someone, you still have the video on your channel. You're giving credit to someone in an aside for something that you acknowledge is > 80% their work. Also, how can you know if you're adding something new to the video if you don't understand Russian?

UB - good on you for making these videos. You should have checked with Viktor first, but that's by-the-by. I know you're trying to get a new channel up and running, but if these videos do get posted, I think it should be on Viktor's channel.


----------



## Wik (Mar 7, 2014)

I will think, and I will resolve this issue with UB. I will write here later as soon as we would will agree or we will not agree with UB.


----------



## Wik (Mar 7, 2014)

I agreed with the friend who rather well knows English. It will make English subtitlings which I will add to all videos. It is the only option of the solution of a situation. New video with the translation will not be. I do not see in it sense. Why to duplicate video if it is possible to add simply the translation to the existing. Work on subtitlings to Intro and 1 part is already begun. The person who will check the English text of subtitlings on existence of mistakes is necessary to me. Who can help me with it when subtitlings will be ready?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 7, 2014)

Very very cool Viktor!

Edit: I would have offered my help, but I suck at English.


----------



## cubizh (Mar 7, 2014)

I think there should be some clarification regarding the issues raised in this thread recently.
The content Viktor recorded on YouTube are licensed using the Standard YouTube License as seen below.


Spoiler: Chosen License for Videos











This means YouTube is able to broadcast the content but the creator still owns the copyright, meaning you can't reuse his material without his prior consent.
If the content creator wishes to allow others to reuse any part of their video, they should choose another license, when they upload it, here:


Spoiler: Choosing a License










So reusing his video or parts of it is not something you should do if the author does not agree with it.

Now, what I think Viktor should do with his videos, if he wishes to, given their popularity among the non russian-speaking audience, is to fix its captions in proper russian himself, so that the youtube translations of them are better for everyone else.
Properly captioned videos (non-transcribed) are highly ranked than other non captioned videos, since YouTube has a better idea of what the video is about. To know how to fix and/or add translations (if you want a more personalized caption), see for instance this video:


Spoiler: Example of how to create/edit captions for Youtube videos



[YOUTUBEHD]XJGiS83eQLk[/YOUTUBEHD]


Another point I would like to make is the content of these (or any simple puzzle algorithm showing video) is not "owned" or "copyrightable" by anyone. 
Furthermore, none of it is unknown or requires any deep knowledge of the cube to figure out.
Basic understanding of cube explorer and move transcription (eg. l U = R B x') is sufficient to generate the algorithms that are shown in this (again, or any possible) videos of any 3x3 step you can think of.
The real work Viktor (again, or anyone finding algs for any step) needs to have is to go through a list of algs generated by cube explorer or any F2L site out there and choosing which ones are faster to execute.
I would like to be clear in stating that the work involved in choosing what alg is best can be tedious and take some time, and sometimes you don't really know what to choose or which is best. That is the real value of these demo videos, to be able to see what other people are using and the respective fingertricks, or sites like algdb.net, cubesolv.es, are important to exist.

I advise everyone to try out cube explorer and find their own algs and just have fun with it. To do so I leave here a two part tutorial for it:


Spoiler: Cube Explorer Guides






Spoiler: Part 1 - Introduction



[YOUTUBEHD]BMLwtnBYw5M[/YOUTUBEHD]





Spoiler: Part 2 - Advanced



[YOUTUBEHD]wM8CsQhMHHE[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 7, 2014)

Wik said:


> I agreed with the friend who rather well knows English. It will make English subtitlings which I will add to all videos. It is the only option of the solution of a situation. New video with the translation will not be. I do not see in it sense. Why to duplicate video if it is possible to add simply the translation to the existing. Work on subtitlings to Intro and 1 part is already begun. The person who will check the English text of subtitlings on existence of mistakes is necessary to me. Who can help me with it when subtitlings will be ready?



Hi Viktor, I have an honours degree in English from the University of Oxford, and would be more than happy to help.


----------



## Wik (Mar 8, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Hi Viktor, I have an honours degree in English from the University of Oxford, and would be more than happy to help.


Thank you! I will contact you when subtitles are ready!

Cubizh, thanks for your text


----------



## Wik (Apr 20, 2014)

Part 6 - Straight watcher - http://youtu.be/HNz-gn1Lcio. Enjoy! Next video today.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 20, 2014)

I love this series. One of the easier F2L cases this part. 

Nice finger tricks Viktor! I never thought a Japanese style flick with the dominant hand for U' could look so smooth. Always seemed like an incommodious technique. 

Awesome job! Keep up the great work. Looking forward to part 7.


----------



## Wik (Apr 20, 2014)

Part 7 - Ready pair - http://youtu.be/4qugO7zpc1g. Enjoy!


----------



## bosaapje (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for making this, this is really good material!


----------



## Wik (May 18, 2014)

Part 8 - Tower - http://youtu.be/eGPrKS1M4lo. Enjoy!


----------



## Wik (Jul 13, 2014)

Part 9 - Dreamer - http://youtu.be/nIlm0pdwTk0. Enjoy!


----------



## Marvin (Jul 15, 2014)

I watched the first episode and I was shocked to see how good it is! Keep up the work, your help is very appreciated


----------



## Wik (Aug 17, 2014)

Part 10 - Sleeper - http://youtu.be/R-g2Vtq_vAM. Enjoy!


----------



## Wik (Jan 27, 2015)

Part 11 - Far turn - http://youtu.be/8HgGbem7vp8. Enjoy!


----------



## Wik (Jan 27, 2015)

Part 12 - Near turn - http://youtu.be/E8u8ZRiwVps. Enjoy!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes! Two in one day! Looking forward to looking through these. Thanks!


----------



## Wik (Jan 28, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> Yes! Two in one day! Looking forward to looking through these. Thanks!



Because I started the winter holidays. Have some free time


----------



## eld0c1l (Jan 28, 2015)

there is a chance to make it in english? im mexican


----------



## Wik (Jan 29, 2015)

eld0c1l said:


> there is a chance to make it in english? im mexican



I plan to make English subtitles for each part.


----------



## Wik (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi everybody! I finally made a new video for you. Even 2! I am very sorry that so long didn't do anything new, but there were some reasons. Studies in the semester, and the other things. Plus, I began study English since New Year. 

I tried to make subtitles for 13 parts as an experiment. If you find mistakes, please write me on facebook correct version and the time on the video where it is

Part 13 - Three-move case - https://youtu.be/_CZnNXyiJOw (English subtitles)
Part 14 - Pseudo-three move case - https://youtu.be/6YUavBXjQ64

Facebook group (PDF Algs) - https://www.facebook.com/groups/154019384799831/

Enjoy!


----------



## Straszyk (Aug 26, 2015)

Could someone send me a pm with pdf with all algs, please?


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 27, 2015)

Straszyk said:


> Could someone send me a pm with pdf with all algs, please?



There are more than one PDF. All you have to do is join the Facebook group and you can download them.


----------



## Wik (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi! I am glad to introduce my website that will help you to improve your time on F2L step. 

Link to the website - http://expertcuber.by

Details here - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56241-ExpertCuber-by-F2L-Trainer!


----------



## Berd (Dec 6, 2015)

Wik said:


> Hi! I am glad to introduce my website that will help you to improve your time on F2L step.
> 
> Link to the website - http://expertcuber.by
> 
> Details here - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56241-ExpertCuber-by-F2L-Trainer!


This is awesome! Gj!


----------



## Wik (Dec 6, 2015)

Berd said:


> This is awesome! Gj!



Share with your friends. I really want this to be benefited


----------



## Someonex2000 (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## raysheaf (Mar 28, 2016)

Bolshoe spasibo! Prekrasno sdelano.


----------



## Wik (Apr 24, 2016)

Facebook group (PDF Algs) - https://www.facebook.com/groups/154019384799831/

Link to the website - http://expertcuber.by

Have fun!


----------



## Wik (Aug 15, 2016)

Facebook group (PDF Algs) - https://www.facebook.com/groups/154019384799831/

Link to the website - http://expertcuber.by

Have fun!


----------



## Wik (Sep 8, 2016)

Facebook group (PDF Algs) - https://www.facebook.com/groups/154019384799831/

Link to the website - http://expertcuber.by

Have fun!


----------



## Wik (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello everyone! I have created a website with my algs for you, guys! Link - http://algs.expertcuber.by/ It is nice to use with smartphone, tablet and computer. Please, read about stuff on a start page. Also, a cool feature is generation PDF files with algs automatically! Have fun!


----------



## Kudz (Jan 8, 2017)

This is soooo useful! Thanks!


----------



## Wik (Jan 29, 2017)

ALGS (and you can generate PDF file with algs) - http://algs.expertcuber.by/f2l/18
F2L Trainer - http://expertcuber.by/

Have fun!


----------



## Wik (Oct 9, 2017)

I have released a new Expert F2L video with *English subtitles*!

ALGS (and you can generate PDF file with algs) - http://algs.expertcuber.by/f2l/19
F2L Trainer - http://expertcuber.by/

Have fun!


----------



## RedJack22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Holy Smokes! That is super useful! Thanks so much; I look forward to using this for better F2L!


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 14, 2017)

Wauw!!! Varie gud!! (<---that's russian, right?)


----------



## RedJack22 (Oct 14, 2017)

Honestly I have no idea! xD


----------



## Wik (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi! This is the last part of my series! I showed you all 596 cases of F2L, all pairs!

ALGS (and you can generate PDF file with algs) - http://algs.expertcuber.by/f2l/20
F2L Trainer - http://expertcuber.by/

Have fun and thanks all you guys!


----------



## RedJack22 (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm excited to look through them! Thank you for taking the time to do this Wik! I, and I'm sure others, appreciate it!


----------

